# أقرب اللهجات للفصحى



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
ما هي أقرب اللهجات العربية من اللغة الفصحى ؟
ان كان هنالك جواب صادر من جهة رسمية ، فيهمني أيضا الاطلاع على آراء الأخوة الأعضاء في المسألة  ؟
وجزيتم خيرا .


----------



## Mahaodeh

قرأت في مكان ما قبل بضع سنين أن معظم اللهجات العربية حادت عن الفصحى بدرجات متقاربة، حتى أن قواعد النحو والصرف في اللهجات متشابهة وإن كانت المفردات مختلفة. وبصورة عامة معظم اللهجات تستخدم نسب متساوية من المفردات العربية والمفردات المعربة وإن كانت المفردات نفسها تختلف من مكان لمكان.
حسب المقالة، معظم اللهجات تبعد عن العربية الفصحى بدرجة متساوية، إلا أن الكاتب استثنى اللهجة الدارجة في المغرب والجزائر لأنها تستخدم بضعة قواعد صرف غير موجودة لا في الفصحى ولا في اللهجات الأخرى. الكاتب يقول أيضا أنها تستخدم نسبة كلمات أجنبية مساوية للنسب الموجودة في اللهجات الأخرى ولكن الصعوبة في الفهم بسبب قواعد الصرف لا المفردات.

الحقيقة أن الموضوع ليس من اختصاصي وبالتالي لا استطيع أن أحكم على الكاتب (لا أعرف مدى علمه في الموضوع لأثق به)، بل لا أذكر اسمه. ولكنني لا أرى أيا من اللهجات في المشرق العربي أو الجزيرة العربية أقرب للفصحى من غيرها. أظنها، والله أعلم، كلها قريبة بما يكفي كي نفهم بعضنا البعض، وكلها بعيدة عن الفصحى بدرجة تسمح لنا أن نرى الفرق منذ طفولتنا.

هذا رأيي الشخصي على الأقل


----------



## Mejeed

Mahaodeh said:


> ولكنني لا أرى أيا من اللهجات في المشرق العربي أو الجزيرة العربية أقرب للفصحى من غيرها. أظنها، والله أعلم، كلها قريبة بما يكفي كي نفهم بعضنا البعض، وكلها بعيدة عن الفصحى بدرجة تسمح لنا أن نرى الفرق منذ طفولتنا.
> 
> هذا رأيي الشخصي على الأقل



وهو رأي واقعي الى حد بعيد كما يبدو لي ..
سمعت ـ من مدة بعيدة ـ رأيا يقول أن اللهجة الفلسطينية هي الأقرب ، وآخر يقول أنها اللهجة اليمنية .. ولكن أظن أن الواقع لا يؤيد ترجيح أيا منهما على غيرها .


----------



## momai

السلام عليكم,
في البداية علينا أن نعرف اية فصحى هذه التي تقصد , وما هي المعاير المتخذة لقياس اللهجات عليها بالضبط من أجل تحديد مدى قرب أو بعد لهجة ما من "الفصحى ?
أم أنك تسعى فقط وراء أراء دون أدلة ملموسة?


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لا أظن أن المسألة معقدة بالدرجة التي تصورها ..
ولا أميل الى تعقيد الأشياء ، 
وفي نفس الوقت لا أسعى وراء آراء مجردة .


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أن المسألة واضحة، المقصود هو اللغة العربية الفصحى بخلاف اللهجات المحلية، وهي ما نتناقش بها الآن في هذه الصفحة
أما المعايير، فيمكننا القول أن معايير اللغة الفصحى هي قواعد النحو والصرف التي درسناها في المدارس بالإضافة إلى نسبة المفردات غير العربية المستخدمة وأساليب النطق بها
المشكلة هي أن اللهجات ليس لها معايير متفق عليها كي نستطيع القياس، وبالتالي علينا أن نستخدم المنطق في هذا، إلا إذا شاء أحد ما أن يقوم بوضع قواعد للهجات ثم يضع أسلوب منهجي للقياس


----------

